# Don't do it Lee



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> :chortle: Stick to you guns and don't get deterred... :nono: :wink: :tea:


Especially for "ItsMe" :wink:

"The Thread" was taken care - thanks Mr. MOD. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

For our friends in (put the state of your choice here):
pon·tif·i·cate (pn-tf-kt, -kt)
n.
intr.v. (-kt) pon·tif·i·cat·ed, pon·tif·i·cat·ing, pon·tif·i·cates
To express opinions or judgments in a dogmatic way.

dog·mat·ic (dôg-mtk, dg-)
adj.
Characterized by an authoritative, arrogant assertion of unproved or unprovable principles.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

What'd I miss


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> What'd I miss


Teach you to go to bed early and get up late. :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> :chortle: Stick to you guns and don't get deterred... :nono: :wink: :tea:


I second that. I told Prag I had no problem bailing him out. I had to play mommie last night while my husband played electrician. Otherwise, we might both be sitting in the Wake County jail.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

OK...that didn't help any  what'd old (and I stress gthe "OLD") prag get into last night...:noidea:???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> OK...that didn't help any  what'd old (and I stress gthe "OLD") prag get into last night...:noidea:???


You have a PM - now just enjoy the second hand smoke. :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

psargeant said:


> OK...that didn't help any  what'd old (and I stress gthe "OLD") prag get into last night...:noidea:???


He got into a "conversation" were he was being a good American Vet, fabulous dad and great man. 

What.....you think he was getting into trouble...never. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JPrice said:


> He got into a "conversation" were he was being a good American Vet, fabulous dad and *great man*. :chortle:
> 
> What.....you think he was getting into trouble...never. :wink:


I'm afraid never would be stretching the truth a bit...I'm just glad he got control of his temper...

I bet he went through about 3 packs of Marlboros on the way home though...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I'm afraid never would be stretching the truth a bit...I'm just glad he got control of his temper...
> 
> I bet he went through about 3 packs of Marlboros on the way home though...


Only after I stopped on the side of 540 and ukey:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ooh Ooh I want Paul Harvey's "The Rest of the Story" too. Can I have a pm??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Ooh Ooh I want Paul Harvey's "The Rest of the Story" too. Can I have a pm??


I'll see what I can do. :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Ooh Ooh I want Paul Harvey's "The Rest of the Story" too. Can I have a pm??


feeding the monsters.....:user::set1_punch:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JPrice said:


> feeding the monsters.....:user::set1_punch:


Just doing my part. Are you starting to understand the "Spoon" part now??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Just doing my part. Are you starting to understand the "Spoon" part now??


It took me a while (and a little one-on-one explanation), but I fully understand - you pot stirrer. :tongue:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> - you pot stirrer. :tongue:


thanks, blond moment


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The pot must always be stirred. If it isn't then things begin to stick and you get that burnt taste in everything. That's not good eats.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Only after I stopped on the side of 540 and ukey:


Adrenalin is a nasty thing aint it


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

swerve said:


> Adrenalin is a nasty thing aint it


And what a nasty after taste.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And what a nasty after taste.


Damn sure makes you feel alive. Kinda understand how adrenalin junkies get there.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

swerve said:


> Damn sure makes you feel alive. Kinda understand how adrenalin junkies get there.


Alive - high - and ready to take on the world - just not sure how much this "old" man can handle. :wink:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Alive - high - and ready to take on the world - just not sure how much this "old" man can handle. :wink:


10 feet tall and bullet proof


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Alive - high - and ready to take on the world - just not sure how much this "old" man can handle. :wink:


I gotcha back :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> I gotcha back :wink:


Been taking a nap? :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Been taking a nap? :wink:


nope, lunch with the girls.:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> nope, lunch with the girls.:tongue:


Dang Sarge, where's that bow - got to her hanging with a better crowd!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang Sarge, where's that bow - got to her hanging with a better crowd!


yeah sarge! these girls get me into trouble :secret: don't really like them anyway all they do is talk about girl stuff


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JPrice said:


> yeah sarge! these girls get me into trouble :secret: don't really like them anyway all they do is talk about girl stuff


I'll have it ready sometime this weekend...exactly when is anybody's guess...


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I'll have it ready sometime this weekend...exactly when is anybody's guess...


Dr okayed me to shoot next week!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I will have to make sure I get it ready then...I certainly don't want you to be without a bow...


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I will have to make sure I get it ready then...I certainly don't want you to be without a bow...


:wink:you da bomb:wink:


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Especially for "ItsMe" :wink:
> 
> "The Thread" was taken care - thanks Mr. MOD. :tongue:


ok, first we touched on freedom, then second hand smoke, lets move on to abortion, the death penalty, and helmet laws. i was only trying to help with the situation, and then poke some fun with the smoke. but i see some people can dish it out, and, well you know the rest. and besides, what does this have to do with archery?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

It has to do with an archer's pursuit of one of his passions. Sorry, sometimes threads take a while to express their intent on AT. Guess I been readin too many OBT posts.. :noidea:

My point was, don't stray from your course.. it's been plotted, stick to it, through fair weather and foul. You just have to learn how to shoot in foul conditions at times. :wink: :cheers:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> .
> 
> dog·mat·ic (dôg-mtk, dg-)
> adj.
> .


That's just plumb silly...who ever heard of a automatic dog?????


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

JPrice said:


> I second that. I told Prag I had no problem bailing him out. I had to play mommie last night while my husband played electrician. Otherwise, we might both be sitting in the Wake County jail.


hmmm


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bees said:


> hmmm


 Is that Lizard or Sarge in Jail?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You Wuss-Py.. :wink:

Hornet would have hit him in the throat.....right X-hunter


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> It has to do with an archer's pursuit of one of his passions. Sorry, sometimes threads take a while to express their intent on AT. Guess I been readin too many OBT posts.. :noidea:
> 
> My point was, don't stray from your course.. it's been plotted, stick to it, through fair weather and foul. You just have to learn how to shoot in foul conditions at times. :wink: :cheers:



And now it would appear your head is firmly entrenched in the horoscope section


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> And now it would appear your head is firmly entrenched in the horoscope section


 Sorry, suppose that was bordering on pontification? :noidea: :mg: :bolt:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Sorry, suppose that was bordering on pontification? :noidea: :mg: :bolt:



Hey, leave the pope out of this Or we'll all get moved to the incredible dissapearing PMT zone:wink:


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

Dr okayed me to shoot next week!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I'm glad for you, but I'm a bit  how you chose this thread to let us know. :wink:

Good luck and "don't over do it".


----------

